# Sheffield



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 6, 2007)

I've got a job interview in Sheffield on Friday, I'm heading up Thursday night and staying with a mate until Saturday afternoon to give me a chance to have a look around the city to see if it's somewhere I'd like to live, just in case I get offered the job.

I'd be very interested to hear other people's opinions of Sheffield, and I'm also interested in any suggestions for how I might amuse myself on Friday afternoon after my interview while I wait for my mate to finish work.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 6, 2007)

i *heart* Sheffield, but i haven't lived there for a few years.

Used to be scruffy and concrety and full of random shit but now it's slowly turning into a shiny plastic city full of tall buildings and "city centre living spaces"   all hail "regeneration".  it was doing fine before, thanks.

Still, it's major plus point is never going away - the peak district.

In terms of amusement, it depends what you're into - art, pubs, shopping?

Is your interview in the city centre?  The Winter Garden's cool, there used to be a nice cafe in there, not sure if it's still there.  You can get into the galleries from there if you like random art. There's a pub round the corner though - the Brown Bear.  cheap beer, with flyers stuck on the wall from cheesy gigs decades old.  If you've never been on a tram, you have to go on one, i used to be scared of them when i first moved there  

some very posh areas of sheffield, some very not. dunno where you're thinking you'd move to, though IME very few places are total no-nos and my friend who lives on the Manor says it's great.


----------



## killer b (Mar 6, 2007)

it's a nice place. don't take a bicycle though...

saam/phallocrat lives there - might be worth pming him?


----------



## ringo (Mar 6, 2007)

Great place, I was a student there in the early 90's. Friendly town, quite a bit going on. Definitely take a bicycle, you'll get really fit and the Peak District is just a 20 minute ride away.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2007)

have they finished it yet? i was there about 18 months ago for a weekend, and the bit by the train station was a massive building site

apart from that, i liked the place...


----------



## derf (Mar 6, 2007)

like most cities it's OK.
People are usually friendly.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 7, 2007)

Last call for Sheffield wisdom!

I'm starting the long train journey up from Devon tomorrow lunchtime.


----------



## Zak Bionic (Mar 9, 2007)

Rather than repeat all the info in it...I'll just link you to 

http://forums.virtualfestivals.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=68523&hl=sheffieldites


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I liked Sheffield a lot.

Even though the barman in the Lascar fumbled my pint as he passed it to me and ended up knocking over me, and I got an egg chucked at me out of a moving car on Eccelshall Rd at midnight.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 21, 2007)

Well it looks like I might be moving up for said job.
I suppose I'd better start looking for somewhere to live - The jobs in the Royal Hallamshire so I reckon somewhere around Eccleshall road is the way forward. Any ideas where I might a houseshare with some nice folk?


----------



## e19896 (Mar 22, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Well it looks like I might be moving up for said job.
> I suppose I'd better start looking for somewhere to live - The jobs in the Royal Hallamshire so I reckon somewhere around Eccleshall road is the way forward. Any ideas where I might a houseshare with some nice folk?



a room is going where i live  5 min walk from hallamshire give me a pm..


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 22, 2007)

I've never lived in Sheffield, but I used to visit friends over there quite a bit.  I like the place a lot.  It's lively, friendly and there seems to be a lot going on.

I'd move there quite happily.


----------

